# Lewis Bayly



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Lewis Bayly, English Puritan (c. 1575 -- October 26, 1631) was bishop of Bangor and author of _The Practice of Piety_. More on his life may be found here.


----------

